# Virus Bedrohung auf Buffed, NOD32



## Venoxin (29. Februar 2016)

Siehe Bild.


----------



## ZAM (29. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

 

das ist ein False-Positive, d.h. eine falsche Erkennung von Code als Virus aufgrund von Ähnlichkeiten in einem Definitionsupdate des jeweiligen Virenscanners. Hier dreht nur Nod32 grade am Rad. 

 

Gruß


----------



## ZAM (1. März 2016)

Noch ein Nachtrag 

 

http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Fehlalarm-Eset-haelt-das-Internet-fuer-infiziert-3120189.html


----------



## Venoxin (2. März 2016)

Hallo,

 

Hör ich zum ersten mal aber ok, danke trotzdem Zam.

 

MFG


----------



## ZAM (2. März 2016)

Hör ich zum ersten mal aber ok, danke trotzdem Zam.

 

Sowas kommt leider ab und zu mal vor. Meist aber Virenscannern wie Avira oder Kaspersky.

 

Btw. wir nehmen jede Meldung ernst.  Also nicht scheuen, auch in Zukunft Reports zu erstellen.


----------

